# Everything you need to know about turning pen blanks..



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

How to regulate speed, prevent over chucking, power chucking, tool change out, and my favorite of how tool rests are clearly for armatures..


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I think it would be sweet to have all those celluloid rods


----------

